# [mplayer] son qui saccade avec alsa[resolu]

## bibi.skuk

Voila, quand je lance un film, quel qu'il soit, j'ai le son qui saccade... je lance mon film simplement avec :

```
mplayer mon_fichier
```

via un xterm...

dans la fenetre, il m'affiche les messages ci-dessous :

```

MPlayer 1.0pre7try2-3.4.4 (C) 2000-2005 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel  (Family: 8, Stepping: 3)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

MMX supported but disabled

MMX2 supported but disabled

SSE supported but disabled

SSE2 supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 0 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 0 SSE2: 0

Compilé pour CPU x86 avec les extensions:

85 audio & 196 video codecs

Failed to open /dev/rtc: No such file or directory (it should be readable by the user.)

Joue Interview With the Vampire - Proper DVD rip.rmvb

Fichier de type REAL détecté.

Stream description: Audio Stream

Stream mimetype: audio/x-pn-realaudio

Stream description: Video Stream

Stream mimetype: video/x-pn-realvideo

Stream mimetype: logical-fileinfo

VIDEO:  [RV40]  640x352  24bpp  30.000 fps    0.0 kbps ( 0.0 kbyte/s)

Information sur le clip: 

 comment: 

==========================================================================

Ouverture du décodeur audio: [realaud] RealAudio decoder

opening shared obj '/opt/RealPlayer/codecs/cook.so'

Audio codec: [24] 64 Kbps Stereo Music - RealAudio

Audio bitrate: 64.083 kbit/s (8010 bps)  

AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 64.1 kbit/4.54% (ratio: 8010->176400)

Selected audio codec: [ra10cook] afm:realaud (RealPlayer 10 COOK audio)

==========================================================================

vo: X11 running at 1280x1024 with depth 24 and 32 bpp (":0.0" => local display)

It seems there is no Xvideo support for your video card available.

Run 'xvinfo' to verify its Xv support and read DOCS/HTML/en/video.html#xv!

See 'mplayer -vo help' for other (non-xv) video out drivers. Try -vo x11

==========================================================================

Ouverture du décodeur vidéo: [realvid] RealVideo decoder

opening shared obj '/opt/RealPlayer/codecs/drvc.so'

Selected video codec: [rv3040] vfm:realvid (Linux RealPlayer 10 RV30/40 decoder)

==========================================================================

Checking audio filter chain for 44100Hz/2ch/s16le -> 44100Hz/2ch/s16le...

AF_pre: 44100Hz/2ch/s16le

alsa-init: 1 soundcard found, using: default

alsa: 44100 Hz/2 channels/4 bpf/60208 bytes buffer/Signed 16 bit Little Endian

AO: [alsa] 44100Hz 2ch s16le (2 bps)

Building audio filter chain for 44100Hz/2ch/s16le -> 44100Hz/2ch/s16le...

Démarre la lecture...

VDec: requête de configuration de vo - 640 x 352 (csp préferé: Planar I420)

VDec: using Planar I420 as output csp (no 0)

L'aspect du film est 1.82:1 - pré-redimensionnement à l'aspect correct.

VO: [x11] 640x352 => 640x352 Planar I420 

No accelerated colorspace conversion found

SwScaler: using unscaled Planar YV12 -> BGRA special converter

alsa-space: xrun of at least 0.064 msecs. resetting stream?,?% 0 0 99%          

alsa-space: xrun of at least 0.053 msecs. resetting stream1.4% 0 0 99%          

alsa-space: xrun of at least 0.048 msecs. resetting stream1.2% 0 0 99%          

alsa-space: xrun of at least 0.059 msecs. resetting stream1.0% 1 0 99%          

alsa-uninit: pcm closed-0.211 ct:  0.015  22/ 22  4% 16%  1.0% 1 0 99%          

Sortie... (Fin)

```

mplayer a ete compilé comme ceci :

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre7-r1  -3dfx -3dnow -3dnowext +X +aac -aalib +alsa (-altivec) -arts -bidi -bl +cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb +doc -dts -dv -dvb +dvd +dvdread -edl +encode -esd -fbcon -ggi +gif +gtk -i8x0 -ipv6 -jack -joystick +jpeg -libcaca -lirc -live -lzo +mad +matroska -matrox -mmx -mmxext -mythtv -nas +nls -nvidia +opengl -oss +png +real +rtc -samba +sdl -sse -sse2 -svga +tga +theora +truetype +v4l +v4l2 +vorbis +win32codecs -xanim -xinerama -xmms +xv +xvid -xvmc 0 kB 

```

Si vous avez besoin d'autre chose, dites le... je le rajouterai.Last edited by bibi.skuk on Mon Nov 14, 2005 2:42 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## PabOu

 *bibi.skuk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> MMX supported but disabled
> 
> ...

 

1) tu peux rajouter les flags USE mmx, mmxext, sse, sse2 déjà. ca solicitera moins ton processeur.

2) il semble y avoir un probleme avec Xv... à vérifier

3) essaye de lancer "gmplayer" sans donner de nom de fichier, et puis configure les options

4) ca provoque le meme probleme meme avec des fichiers autres que real ?

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) tu peux rajouter les flags USE mmx, mmxext, sse, sse2 déjà. ca solicitera moins ton processeur.
> 
> 

 

J'y vais... oups xorg a recompiler aussi...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) il semble y avoir un probleme avec Xv... à vérifier
> 
> 

 

Oui, je sais, mais j'arrive pas non plu a resoudre le probleme... a voir plus tard (mauvaise conf de xorg)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3) essaye de lancer "gmplayer" sans donner de nom de fichier, et puis configure les options
> 
> 

 

Mouaif... voit pas grand chose comme options... par contre, impossible de lire un film, il aime vraiment pas l'histoire de Xv (il me crie dessus en allemand)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 4) ca provoque le meme probleme meme avec des fichiers autres que real ?

 

Oui... même chose avec un fichier ogg, mp3... tout presque

----------

## bibi.skuk

J'ai recompilé mplayer avec les flags en plus... et bien, ca ne change rien... je suis en train de me demander si ca ne viens pas de la config d'alsa... (je vais ptet tester avec xine pour voir...)

----------

## Ey

Le rendu en X11 boulettise très fortement le processeur, donc c'est peut-être pour ça que tu as des problèmes... Donc avant tout j'essaierais de résoudre le problème de Xv...

----------

## bibi.skuk

Bon, avec Xine, ca marche tout bien... Bon, tu as surement raison, je vais essayer de voir pour le serveur X

----------

## _droop_

 *bibi.skuk wrote:*   

> Bon, avec Xine, ca marche tout bien... Bon, tu as surement raison, je vais essayer de voir pour le serveur X

 

Bonjour,

Xine étant multithread, les mauvaises performances d'affichage video (x11) se font moins ressentir sur le son. Tu devrais vérifier si xine utilise xv ou x11 pour l'affichage. Si c'est x11, il faudra vérifier la configuration de xorg.

Bonne journée.

----------

## PabOu

j'ai aussi penché sur l'histoire du cpu trop sollicité, mais si ca le fait également avec ogg et mp3, je me dis que Xv n'est pas coupable.

Je ne sais pas quelles sont les pistes à envisager, autres que du coté alsa.. (peut-etre essayer avec une surcouche OSS par dessus)

essayer aussi de voir avec le tampon de mplayer

----------

## bibi.skuk

Bon, resolu le probleme avec une configuration correcte de Xorg...

edit : ah non, en fait, ca depend du film que je regarde et c'est toujours pas resolu

----------

## bibi.skuk

je viens d'essayé avec 

```

mplayer -vo X11 <fichier>

```

qui marche correctement, mais toujours le son qui saccade

----------

## spider312

Concernant la sortie video, il en existe plusieurs, tu peux essayer 

```
mplayer -vo help
```

 pour les lister, personellement, je suis resté partisan de sdl jusqu'à ce que j'ai un écran 16:10, et là en plein écran la video était mal redimensionnée, je suis donc passé à gl2 qui est le seul qui la redimensionne convenablement (c'est à dire qu'une video en 4:3 a des bandes noires sur les cotés) et tant pis si ça prends 10% de CPU

Tu peux automatiser cette option en la mettant sous la forme 

```
vo=sdl
```

 dans le fichier de configuration de mplayer 

```
~/.mplayer/config
```

Bref, pour en revenir à ton problème, je dirais que c'est un peu lié à alsa quand même, tu as quelle carte son, tu utilises quel driver ? quelle version ?

J'ai exactement le même problème avec ma intel hda, que j'ai temporairement résolu en passant par l'émulation OSS d'alsa (il faut l'avoir compilé bien sur, et utiliser l'ao oss - même remarques que pour la vo), ce qui est moche, mais ça a l'avantage de marcher

Cf [Son] Impossible, intel-hda/Realtek ALC880 (résolu)

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bref, pour en revenir à ton problème, je dirais que c'est un peu lié à alsa quand même, tu as quelle carte son, tu utilises quel driver ? quelle version ?
> 
> J'ai exactement le même problème avec ma intel hda, que j'ai temporairement résolu en passant par l'émulation OSS d'alsa (il faut l'avoir compilé bien sur, et utiliser l'ao oss - même remarques que pour la vo), ce qui est moche, mais ça a l'avantage de marcher
> ...

 

```

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

```

je vais essayer -ao oss ... mais c'est vraiment très moche...

merci pour le lien, je vais regarder

----------

## spider312

Euh, le lien c'est juste le post' ou j'explique mon problème hein, et donc la solution que je viens de te résumer là :/

Enfin il faut quand même savoir que ça marchais pas du tout avec le 2.6.12, très mal avec le 2.6.13, pas beaucoup mieux avec le 2.6.14, enfin ça s'améliorre quand même au fur et à mesure, le driver est vraiment très jeune je pense, ça viendra, il faut esperer

Je ne saurais que te conseiller d'utiliser les drivers alsa-driver dans portage et non pas ceux du noyau, ils sont bien plus à jour, surtout la version ~arch

----------

## bibi.skuk

Bon, alors, avec ao oss, ça saccade plus du tout... pour la bonne et simple raison qu'il n'y a plus de son.

pour les drivers de portage, j'ai besoin d'enlever ceux du noyau pour tester ??

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *bibi.skuk wrote:*   

> Bon, alors, avec ao oss, ça saccade plus du tout... pour la bonne et simple raison qu'il n'y a plus de son.
> 
> pour les drivers de portage, j'ai besoin d'enlever ceux du noyau pour tester ??

 

Bon, il faut retirer le support du noyau... sinon ca plante la compile

----------

## Ey

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> Concernant la sortie video, il en existe plusieurs, tu peux essayer 
> 
> ```
> mplayer -vo help
> ```
> ...

 

Euh... c'est completement faux... suffit de mettre le bon paramètre dans ta conf de mplayer

```
monitoraspect=16:10
```

----------

## spider312

 *Ey wrote:*   

> Euh... c'est completement faux... suffit de mettre le bon paramètre dans ta conf de mplayer
> 
> ```
> monitoraspect=16:10
> ```
> ...

 Eh bien chez moi, ça ne suffit pas ...(enfin ça a l'air de marcher avec quelques videos, mais ça reste rare, surement les videos qui ont une information correct sur leur propre aspect)

SDL change la résolution et le fait avant de redimensionner l'image, et les autre sorties ont chacunes un problème, liées au mode plein écran pour la pluspart, GL2 marche, j'allais pas me prendre le choux pour si peu

----------

## Ey

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> SDL change la résolution et le fait avant de redimensionner l'image, et les autre sorties ont chacunes un problème, liées au mode plein écran pour la pluspart, GL2 marche, j'allais pas me prendre le choux pour si peu

 

En fait je ne pensais pas à SDL qui change la résolution mais plutôt à xv qui lui comprend ce paramètre. (Et dans ton post initial tu disais que gl2 était le *seul* module qui gérait correctement un écran 16:10 et bien non c'est faux  :Very Happy: )

----------

## bibi.skuk

Bon, ou je suis pas doué avec les drivers alsa de portage... ou alors, ca change strictement rien

----------

## bibi.skuk

Bon, ben solution bancale...

mplayer -ao sdl marche tres bien...

edit : par contre, le fullscreen marche pas, mais c'est hors sujet

----------

## PabOu

 *bibi.skuk wrote:*   

> Bon, alors, avec ao oss, ça saccade plus du tout... pour la bonne et simple raison qu'il n'y a plus de son.
> 
> pour les drivers de portage, j'ai besoin d'enlever ceux du noyau pour tester ??

 n'oublie pas de recompiler mplayer avec le flag USE oss. et aussi d'activer l'emulation OSS d'alsa dans ton kernel

sinon, content que ca fonctionne avec sdl ;)

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> n'oublie pas de recompiler mplayer avec le flag USE oss

 

pas bete tien... ca marche maintenant avec oss...

----------

## spider312

Oui enfin si sdl marche, ce serait pas parceque lui même passe par OSS ?, c'est comme ça pour le vo, sdl utilise x11, sdl n'est qu'une couche qui prends les bonnes décisions selon l'environnement, mais ne fait quasiment rien lui même, donc si tu estimes qu'utiliser oss est moche, SDL l'est surement autant

 *Ey wrote:*   

>  *spider312 wrote:*   SDL change la résolution et le fait avant de redimensionner l'image, et les autre sorties ont chacunes un problème, liées au mode plein écran pour la pluspart, GL2 marche, j'allais pas me prendre le choux pour si peu 
> 
> En fait je ne pensais pas à SDL qui change la résolution mais plutôt à xv qui lui comprend ce paramètre. (Et dans ton post initial tu disais que gl2 était le *seul* module qui gérait correctement un écran 16:10 et bien non c'est faux )

 Ok, j'ai dit que c'était le seul qui le faisait convenablement, je ne sais pas si c'est parceque j'utilise e17, mais xv m'affiche les décorations du gestionnaire de frnetre en fullscreen, bof quoi ...

----------

## Ey

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> Ok, j'ai dit que c'était le seul qui le faisait convenablement, je ne sais pas si c'est parceque j'utilise e17, mais xv m'affiche les décorations du gestionnaire de frnetre en fullscreen, bof quoi ...

 

Attend c'est mieux que la dernière fois que j'avais testé sous e17, ça n'affichait rien du tout avec xv...

----------

## [vector]

Et si tu essaye l'option -rate 48000 ou -rate 65536 ?

----------

## spider312

 *[vector] wrote:*   

> Et si tu essaye l'option -rate 48000 ou -rate 65536 ?

 Désolé de remonter ce vieux topic, mais j'ai enfin pensé à essayer, et ça ne marche pas

----------

